# proposta di un summary sticky

## X-Drum

salve,

avrei una proposta da fare ai mod e a tutti voi:

sarebbe possibile mantenere un post costantemente sticky nel forum principale?

il post dovrebbe semplicemente raccogliere segnalazioni inerenti ai cambi strutturali

operati in gentoo (portage treee,configurazione), senza possibilità di reply.

scenario: come è accaduto in passato, uno o piu' utenti non hanno avuto modo

di seguire il forum, le gwn, ecc. per un po di tempo, aggiornano il sistema

e si ritrovano potenzialmente un bel po di cambiamenti, ok esistono i forum

mi direte (la ricerca nel forum soprattutto), ma questo potrebbe essere un

ottimo servizio un po per tutti gli utenti.

esempio:

Upgrade php:

passaggio dagli ebuild dev-php/php, dev-php/php-cgi and dev-php/mod_php al singolo ebuild dev-lang/php

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-upgrading.xml

modularizzazione Xorg:

con l'avvento di Xorg-7.x, il pacchetto è diventato modulare 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

ecc..

cosa ne pensate?

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> avrei una proposta da fare ai mod e a tutti voi:
> 
> sarebbe possibile mantenere un post costantemente sticky nel forum principale?
> 
> il post dovrebbe semplicemente raccogliere segnalazioni inerenti ai cambi strutturali
> ...

 

Si può fare, la domanda é: chi lo mantiene aggiornato?

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si può fare, la domanda é: chi lo mantiene aggiornato?

 

magari si dovrebbe rivedere all'affermazione precedente (senza possibilità di reply)

ma questo aprirebbe la porta ad una serie di reply da parte degli utenti, quando

dovrebbe essere solo un topic informativo.

Ovviamente mi rendo conto che i moderatori non possono accollarsi in toto la gestione  

anche di questo 3d, phpbb credo non lasci altre strade, non so: l'ipotesi segnalazioni da

parte degli utenti ai mod presenta troppo delay?

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Ovviamente mi rendo conto che i moderatori non possono accollarsi in toto la gestione  
> 
> anche di questo 3d, phpbb credo non lasci altre strade, non so: l'ipotesi segnalazioni da
> 
> parte degli utenti ai mod presenta troppo delay?

 

Beh se qualcuno si ofrre per tenerlo aggiornato apre il post e lo mantiene "fondamentalmente" lui, i moderatori potrebbero aiutarlo, coprire i periodi di assenza e via dicendo....

----------

## Scen

Proposta interessante!  :Smile: 

C'è solo da sperare che gli utenti utilizzino questo topic, in quanto mi sembra di vedere che la maggior parte degli utenti che riscontrano problemi (chiamiamoli newbie, và  :Rolling Eyes:  ) non leggono le linee guida e non fanno ricerche nel forum.  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Proposta interessante! 
> 
> C'è solo da sperare che gli utenti utilizzino questo topic, in quanto mi sembra di vedere che la maggior parte degli utenti che riscontrano problemi (chiamiamoli newbie, và  ) non leggono le linee guida e non fanno ricerche nel forum. 

 

L'idea in se è tosta, peccato che gli Sticky che già ci sono (come le linee guida) non se li fila nessuno...

----------

## =DvD=

Potete sempre registrare un utente e poi usarlo in n persone delegate a quel tread.

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me Ã¨ una cosa abbastanza inutile... se uno ha necessitÃ  di sapere le ultime cose importanti basta che si scorra i titoli della gwn. basta guardare la gwn per rendersi conto dei cambiamenti dell'ultima settimana. se uno sta via di piÃ¹ basta che legga i titoli dei paragrafi di qualche settimana e si trova tutto quello che gli serve compresi i link alle guide ufficiali per migrazione ed upgrade vari.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> secondo me Ã¨ una cosa abbastanza inutile... se uno ha necessitÃ  di sapere le ultime cose importanti basta che si scorra i titoli della gwn. basta guardare la gwn per rendersi conto dei cambiamenti dell'ultima settimana. se uno sta via di piÃ¹ basta che legga i titoli dei paragrafi di qualche settimana e si trova tutto quello che gli serve compresi i link alle guide ufficiali per migrazione ed upgrade vari.

 

seh...come no

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... scusa, lo sbattimento di star a leggere la gwn Ã¨ piÃ¹ o meno lo stesso di leggersi un post sticky. se uno ha voglia lo fa, altrimenti no. con la differenza che il primo te lo trovi giÃ  fatto grazie al gruppo di traduzione italiano, che logicamente ringrazio. mentre il secondo te lo devi fare a manina.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... scusa, lo sbattimento di star a leggere la gwn Ã¨ piÃ¹ o meno lo stesso di leggersi un post sticky. se uno ha voglia lo fa, altrimenti no. con la differenza che il primo te lo trovi giÃ  fatto grazie al gruppo di traduzione italiano, che logicamente ringrazio. mentre il secondo te lo devi fare a manina.

 

il problema è che a leggere tutte le gwn che potenzialmente "hai saltato" perdi del tempo,

inoltre devi individuare le gwn che trattano le eventuali modifiche/nocità apportate al sistema,

quindi dopo un periodo di assenza più o meno lungo, ne dovrai leggere un bel po per individuare

gli argomenti che stai cercando.

chi mantiene il summary (può essere anche un gruppo di persone) ha già fatto tutto per te

facendoti risparmiare del tempo, da tradurre non credo che ci sia tanto, stiamo parlando

di annunci sintetici con collegamenti inerenti a discussioni o documentazione (ufficiale e non se esistenti)

Per quanto riguarda "l'utenza", questa cosa può tornare anche utile ai pVo   :Cool: 

per gli utenti meno esperti o comunque più restii all'uso della ricerca ed al rispetto delle linee guida

la situazione non può cambiare: devono iniziare loro ad evitare certi comportamenti, gli strumenti ci sono.

----------

## Cazzantonio

può essere una buona idea...

si potrebbe gestire così:

Il thread si chiude e lo editano solo i mod copiando/incollando le segnalazioni degli utenti interessati a manenerlo.

Si potrebbero magari anche inserire (sempre sotto segnalazione o iniziativa estemporanea) i link ai thread sull'argomeno onde indirizzare direttamente gli utenti alle discussioni opportune.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> può essere una buona idea...
> 
> si potrebbe gestire così:
> 
> Il thread si chiude e lo editano solo i mod copiando/incollando le segnalazioni degli utenti interessati a manenerlo.
> ...

 

esatto data la natura della board è impossibile delegare agli utenti l'aggiornamento del post sticky 

(anche creando un utente apposito), questo se si vuole tenere locked il 3d.

Se i moderatori si "accollano" anche questo onere l'idea delle segnalazioni da parte degli utenti mi pare ottima

----------

## makoomba

io son disponibile, però mi prendo il merito per una segnalazione ogni 3 prr!

ovviamente scherzo, me lo prendo per tutte.

----------

## X-Drum

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> io son disponibile, però mi prendo il merito per una segnalazione ogni 3 prr!
> 
> ovviamente scherzo, me lo prendo per tutte.

 

lamero :>

tnx

----------

## gutter

Si dovrebbero mantenere due thread distinti uno per le segnalazione delle novita' ed uno riassuntivo come proposto da X-Drum. Sul primo possono scrivere tutti mentre il secondo andrebbe lockato.

----------

## makoomba

imho, basta il solo topic lockato + PM al mod del tipo

 *nomeutente, nel suo PM,  wrote:*   

> ciao, ti dispiace aggiungere allo sticky questa segnalazione ?
> 
> nomeutente
> 
> segnalazione da cui dipende la sopravvivenza del genere umano

 

così il mod *SI LIMITA AL COPIA&INCOLLA* del PM sul relativo 3d.

----------

## Dece

Anche secondo me è una buona idea: giusto ieri ho finito di aggiornare il sistema dopo parecchio tempo (quando ho visto il world mi sono sentito male...): tra aggiornamenti critici, problemi di compilazione ecc un topic simile mi avrebbe velocizzato di molto la ricerca delle varie soluzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

la proposta di gutter risolve almeno 3 problemi: 

- si evita di stressare sempre lo stesso mod

- mette a conoscenza tutti i mod delle eventuali novità ed il primo che raccoglie la segnalazione aggiorna

- un mod non è sempre attivo 24/7/365: ha impegni personali: (lavoro,morosa,vacanze,bla,bla)

----------

## =DvD=

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> il mod ha impegni personali: (lavoro,morosa,vacanze,bla,bla)

 

I mods hanno vita propria? =D

----------

## X-Drum

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   il mod ha impegni personali: (lavoro,morosa,vacanze,bla,bla) 
> 
> I mods hanno vita propria? =D

 

buh, ma dato che siamo in tema: e i dev ne hanno una?? :asdalol:

----------

